# how do i help my sister in law?



## Ridewithme38 (May 6, 2013)

My sister in law has told me she is looking for three 2br condos for 8 nights, with a Tuesday check in and a Wednesday check out and found one room(no multiple) online for under a grand. How do you help someone like this? 

Multiple rooms in the same resort for the same week?
8 nights? 
Tuesday check in?
Under $120 a night. 

It just doesn't seem like the kind of thing timesharing can accommodate! Should I just say "good luck" and let her try on her own or should I mention to her that her expectations are unrealistic? And point her in the right direction?  I could maybe call RCI and figure out a two week stay, but, she's going to be a pain about the possiblity of having to change rooms.

How do you rental people deal with clients who have strange requests?

(Thank you Denise, this edit should fit within the specifications required)


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 6, 2013)

Ride,
In an overbuilt area and with names done at the time of reservation, she would have to LIVE with 6 four night reservations. Everybody moves. And in an overbuilt area, they might even be able to do it.

With Wyndham, that also MEANS 6 guest certificates.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2013)

Worldmark would work. The allow any day check in and any length of stay, and no guest certs.  And mf is low


----------



## Pietin (May 6, 2013)

I would suggest telling your sister-in-law that the request is not really doable.  There are too many variables. 

Wyndham will allow a Tuesday check in.  You could but butt up a couple of 4 night reservations to make an 8 nights stay.  It would involve two reservations and two sets of housekeeping credits.  The two reservations would (I could be wrong) require two guest certificates.  Now you would have to do this three times, once for each room.  If you book out early enough you could get three two bedroom in the same resort.  There is no guarantee that you would not have to change rooms.   In the middle of August, 8 nights at BC would cost 251K, three rooms 753K.  You may be able to locate three depending on the time you are going, Star Island is 260K and 780K ,while Cypress Palms 264K and 792K.  This is a lot of points!!!  Even at an average mf of $5.50 you are talking about $1400 and $1450 a room, not under a grand, plus the $100 for each guest certificate.  And of course if something goes wrong, especially when dealing with family, it will be your fault.  (Wrong location, had to change rooms, weren’t same building, weren’t on same floors, wrong view, etc. etc. etc.)  

I did it once, we reserved three rooms short notice at GC for the in-laws and ourselves.  Just a weekend with no room change, the rooms were a gift to them.  They complained about being on different floors, mind you all three rooms were in the in a row in the same corner of the resort, you just had to walk up one flight stairs or down one flight of stairs.  They complained about their rooms bieng too small, that our room was better than theirs (same room type), our view was better (same view), they were too far from the front desk, the elevator, the water park, the list goes on and on; not to mention we paid a guest certificate.  This year when we did not invite them they  asked why?  

Good luck.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 6, 2013)

Pietin said:


> I did it once, we reserved three rooms short notice at GC for the in-laws and ourselves.  Just a weekend with no room change, the rooms were a gift to them.  They complained about being on different floors, mind you all three rooms were in the in a row in the same corner of the resort, you just had to walk up one flight stairs or down one flight of stairs.  They complained about their rooms bieng too small, that our room was better than theirs (same room type), our view was better (same view), they were too far from the front desk, the elevator, the water park, the list goes on and on; not to mention we paid a guest certificate.  This year when we did not invite them they  asked why?
> 
> Good luck.



Wow, you must know my sister in law ....Ok, i've decided to lay back and just watch this round....lets see what she is able to do....


----------



## natasha5687 (May 6, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wow, you must know my sister in law ....Ok, i've decided to lay back and just watch this round....lets see what she is able to do....



I would check out homeaway.com she could likely rent a private home with a pool and enough space for everyone for less than her current plan would cost.


----------



## SMHarman (May 6, 2013)

natasha5687 said:


> i would check out homeaway.com she could likely rent a private home with a pool and enough space for everyone for less than her current plan would cost.


+1 +1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2013)

Homeaway or vrbo.com 
Good luck.


----------



## geekette (May 6, 2013)

Most points systems could accomodate her as they don't require specific check-in days nor 7 night stay.  It's the 3 units of the same type and price that make it difficult, and finding one owner with enough points, or multiple owners (landlords) to deal with, and then a resort that has those 8 days in those (or any) 3 units.  It's a tall order, I would avoid involvement, myself.

She should immediately book a hotel as a backup.

Then, advise her of Reality in Timeshareville.  While it's a not a given (yet), some or all of her party may need to move at some point.  Especially if check-in is before Sept (or end of Oct for Leaf Peeping areas).  

I personally would NOT go the RCI route but you could point her to some of their rental outlets.

Looking for a rental house is definitely a better option.


----------



## Dori (May 6, 2013)

If this was me, I would tactfully pass on becoming involved. Your SIL sounds rather high maintenance, and if all the requirements didn't pan out, you might be on the hook (and in the hotseat). I would wish her well in her complicated quest.

Dori


----------



## chriskre (May 6, 2013)

You could book at Bonnet Creek.
I think they could accomodate this sort of thing.

I've had several split reservations yet they always have kept me in the same room.  Just call ahead and let them know about it.  

They will even refund you the housekeeping credits after you check out.
I don't think they want to do more housekeeping than necessary.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 6, 2013)

I would suggest she find the nearest Residence Inn and hope they have three 2-br units available. Hopefully she could get close to her price point.

Sheila


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2013)

Dori said:


> If this was me, I would tactfully pass on becoming involved. Your SIL sounds rather high maintenance, and if all the requirements didn't pan out, you might be on the hook (and in the hotseat). I would wish her well in her complicated quest.
> 
> Dori



I would agree. Like the people that ask me with less than three months before they want to travel if we could "get them a deal". Sure we probably could have, FIVE MONTHS AGO. I am not giving anyone one of our exchanges, they need to do it on getaways or XYZs. They also have to be willing to make quick decisions, you can't sit on these things and ho hum around. For most people, that doesn't work.


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2013)

Just explain that timeshares usually require more time to plan and that you're sorry but you probably can't help her. 

VRBO is a good option.


----------



## Pietin (May 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Homeaway or vrbo.com
> Good luck.



Had a friend rent with Homeaway.  Very nice accommodation.


----------



## Sea Six (May 7, 2013)

I've done something similar to that at Vistana already.  When they have empty units, they'll be glad to take your money.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2013)

How far out is she planning?  Is it Orlando (or another area with a lot of supply)?

If it's far enough that there's enough availability, and if the TPUs are low that week, and if your TPU costs are low enough, you should be able to find a resort that has three 2BR units for two consecutive weeks, for under $500 per week per unit.  For instance, with a $10 TPU cost and 20 TPU exchange, that's $400 per week, or $800 for two weeks of exchanges that cover the full 8 days.

If you want to see which resorts have multiple weeks available (RCI only shows one), you'll have to call RCI.  Not all VGs will be willing (or knowledgeable enough to look it up), but some will.  I would narrow your list down to properties that show 2BR units for both weeks first, sorted by rating, then just have them check them one by one.

For Guest Certificates, it might be best to buy the 5 Year Guest Pass ($149) for one guest, and put them on all 6 reservations.  They'll need to check in for all of the units.

I'm not sure I would bother, though.  It sounds like someone who doesn't understand timeshares, and you might run across problems later (like them wanting to cancel or change it to a week later or whatever) due to their lack of understanding.  VRBO or HomeAway would probably be a much simpler choice.


----------



## geekette (May 7, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. Like the people that ask me with less than three months before they want to travel if we could "get them a deal". Sure we probably could have, FIVE MONTHS AGO. *I am not giving anyone one of our exchanges,* they need to do it on getaways or XYZs. They also have to be willing to make quick decisions, you can sit on these things and ho hum around. For most people, that doesn't work.



Agree with all you said, and definitely would not put up one of my exchanges, mostly out of the expectation of getting screwed.  RCI makes enough inventory available via other channels, without giving up something I own, that a rental can be found, and they can do the work themselves.  Being intermediary on a request of this type is recipe for migraines.

It does amaze me the people that think "It should still be available now since it was available weeks (months) ago ...."


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2013)

geekette said:


> Agree with all you said, and definitely would not put up one of my exchanges, mostly out of the expectation of getting screwed.  RCI makes enough inventory available via other channels, without giving up something I own, that a rental can be found, and they can do the work themselves.  Being intermediary on a request of this type is recipe for migraines.
> 
> It does amaze me the people that think "It should still be available now since it was available weeks (months) ago ...."



Some people do not understand the concept of timesharing. The exchange process has to be done way in advance for the perfect exchange. I have been doing timeshare vacations and exchanges since 1981. One of the most important things I have learned is not to plan around or for other people. I inform my children (now adults) where and when my husband and I will be going. They get first preference to travel with us, if they are not able, we invite others to join us or we go on our own.  Most of our exchanges have been good. Good luck with your sister. Probably better to let her find her own deal.
TerryC


----------

